# can anyone tell me how to bleed firebird heatpac 50-70



## crs1969 (8 Dec 2010)

please keep it simple


----------



## DGOBS (8 Dec 2010)

open (do not remove) vacum port on oil pump (with bowl/cloth underneath) press the reset button and wait for a small bleed of oil, burner will light, tighten screw back up, and check for leakage


----------



## crs1969 (8 Dec 2010)

how do i find this screw? is it under red cover?


----------



## DGOBS (8 Dec 2010)

its on the oil pump (yes under the cover at the lhs)


----------

